# Polycrilic Plate Thickness



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Well here is the dummy asking a question regarding making a router plate. I recently purchased a blank 1/4" X 11" acrylic plate to make an auxiliary plate for my router. I drilled out the holes, mounted it to my router and put it into my OP table top opening. It was about 1/8" shy of being even with the table top. It was below. I measured the thickness (I know I should have done this prior) and found it to vary between 3/16" and a little more. I contacted the supplier and they replaced it with what they claimed was a measured thickness of .247". When it arrived, I measured it at the four corners and found different thicknesses (still not 1/4"). My question--is it normal for plexiglass or polycrylic to vary over the area of its surface, or is this a lack of quality control by the supplier? I really don't know how they manufacture the stuff. As a side note, the miter gauge I received from OP measured 1/4" dead on, but that was phenolic (bakelite). No, I did not get the acrylic sheet from OP. They have good stuff.

Joe Z.


----------



## jschen77 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would imagine something man-made like that should have equal thickness. If you're not getting any flex I'd just get some leveling screws for your table.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Last week I laser cut some 3mm acrylic. It was 3.18mm in one corner, 2.87mm in the opposite corner, it was not constantly flat at all. Make allowance for this. Wood is never consistent.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Acrylic is manufactured to a tollerance plus/minus of some degree, I don't think they hold acrylic to the tight tollerances you are expecting.

I found this site it looks like the closest you are going to get is with in .060".

Thickness-Tolerances-of-Acrylic-Sheet-Plexiglass


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies.

My solution was to use thin strips of those plastic credit cards, they keep sending me as a pre-approved member, even though I never applied for them, and gluing them onto the bottom edges of the polycrylic plate, till I have it level with the table top. I do not know where OP gets its phenolic, but it is right on, unlike some stock I received recently. Maybe they should start selling the stuff cut to fit their table top with no holes drilled. Aside from this happening, the answer is: learn to adapt.

Joe Z.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> My solution was to use thin strips of those plastic credit cards, they keep sending me as a pre-approved member, even though I never applied for them, and gluing them onto the bottom edges of the polycrylic plate, till I have it level with the table top. I do not know where OP gets its phenolic, but it is right on, unlike some stock I received recently. Maybe they should start selling the stuff cut to fit their table top with no holes drilled. Aside from this happening, the answer is: learn to adapt.
> 
> Joe Z.


Joe,

I'd be surprised if you couldn't get one from them, even if it is not listed on their web page. Here's an excerpt from their site 


"Special Drill Listing This is a complete list of special drill base plates currently available from us. 
To order you must call 1-800-665-0252 for Customer Service as these plates do not have separate product numbers and each plate only mounts to one specific type of router. 

Ryobi 180PL - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" center OR 3 1/8" center 

Black & Decker 7604-04 - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" center only 

Black & Decker 3327 - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" or 3 1/8" center 

Bosch 1619 - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" or 3 1/8" center 

Mastercraft 54-7036-6 - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" center only (this router only accepts 1/4" shank cutters) 

Trademaster R014170 - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" center only (this router only accepts 1/4" shank cutters) 

Elu 3328 - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" or 3 1/8" center 

Hitachi M8V - 7" Base Plate only 

Makita 3620, 3621 & 3621A - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" center only 

Skil 1835,1875, 1840 & 1845-44 - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" center only 

Master Mechanic Tru Value - 11" Base Plate with 1 1/2" center only 

Trinton TRC001 & M0F001KC Big Bolt Routers - 11" & 7" Base Plates 

Please Note: If you are unable to find your router type on any of the base plate lists, please call our Customer Service Representatives at 1-800-665-0252 (Monday to Friday 9 - 5 Central Time).​"


----------

